# Need help to find a Guide CD for beginners



## johnstar1234 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi everyone!

About 20 years ago I had a friend who was learning violin. He gave me a set of 3 or 4 cassettes that had everything that a beginner needed to know about How to Listen and Appreciate Classical Music.

The cassettes started from introducing different types of instruments, timing, texture, etc. etc. and everything was done through with a few seconds of real samples taken from famous classical music pieces. As everything was explained by a talker, you wouldn't even need a book.

I have been trying to find a similar set of CD to buy again for my wife. She loves classical music but I think such a guide could help her a lot.

I found this book called "Classical Music for Dummies" but it's a book and doesn't come with CDs

I found the "Music an Appreciation" book/CD also but that's not what I am looking for.

Can you please help me to find what I am looking for? I have searched a lot and all I can find is classical music collections or books + CDs that you have to read the book first and then listen to the pieces separately which is not nearly as nice as those cassettes.

I really appreciate your help...

Thanks,
-John


----------



## dziendobry (Nov 12, 2009)

*This may be of some help*

Hey John,

Hopefully this is will be of some help.
The Teaching company music


----------



## johnstar1234 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi dziendobry,

Thank you so much for the link. Yes it was very helpful. Now the only problem is that I don't have a chance to listen to them and make sure that they are exactly what I need. But thanks again for your help. At least I have a place to start )

I will shoot more questions later...


----------

